# Magnifique Theme Manager Public Beta



## zep3 (17 Février 2009)

Je viens vous informer de ce logiciel qui permet d'installer des themes pour leopard, il est proposé sur le site de Macthemes: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16793394

Voila bonne custo


----------



## marctiger (17 Février 2009)

Oui, ça a l'air sympa, mais perso j'aurais aimé voir des captures d'écran, et un peu plus d'infos là-dessus, surtout que mon Anglais est très faible. 

Entre-autres est-ce Freeware ou non, facile a désinstaller etc...


----------



## NoobSmoke (17 Février 2009)

Magnifique is the FREE theme manager for OS X designed to give you more for less. Right now I am in the beta testing stages and I need the help of a wider audience for finding bugs and possible problems. Its on feature freeze right now, so no new features will be added between this beta and the final: strictly bug fixes only. The beta testing package comes with:

* Magnifique application
* 10 page Developers Guide
* 4 page Users Guide
* iLeopard (mfq theme file)
* Siro 2.2 (mfq theme file)
* Umaso (mfq theme file)
* Veritas Public Beta (mfq theme file)

Donc oui, il est gratuit ^^


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

C'est pas mal, c'est moins barbare que les thèmes à installer manuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Il y aussi un site qui répertorie les thèmes, c'est par ici.


----------



## marctiger (17 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il y aussi un site qui répertorie les thèmes, c'est par ici.



Aaah... c'est mieux ainsi, dans ce cas j'ai de quoi le proposer sur mon Site, je saurai de quoi je "parle", merci C0rentin. 
Et bien-sûr merci à zep3 pour la découverte.


----------



## PiebalD (18 Février 2009)

*j'ai essayer apple red ben le hic c'est que ma barre reste blanche et le contour est rouge arf 
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Ça doit encore pas mal bugger malheureusement .


----------



## marctiger (18 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça doit encore pas mal bugger malheureusement .



Ouais bon... je vais encore un peu attendre avant de le placer en téléchargement chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Patience est mère de sûreté .


----------



## wath68 (20 Février 2009)

Pas de bug chez moi avec le thème Aqua Inspirat, à part qu'il ne m'a pas changé iTunes 
Pourtant sur leur preview il est bien modifié.


----------



## PiebalD (23 Février 2009)

en parlant du logiciel la version beta n'est plus, maintenant c'est la version 1.2 qui à lair plus sur


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Ça s'améliore très vite et les thèmes sont de plus en plus beaux.


----------



## PiebalD (28 Mars 2009)

*le logiciel est maintenant en version 2.1 mais j'ai un souci j'instale n'importe quel thème ma barre de menu reste blanche y a t'il un moyen de ne plus la rendre blanche ?
*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

As-tu activé la transparence de la barre des menus ?


----------



## PiebalD (29 Mars 2009)

*je pense pas je sais pas trop comment activer, peur de toucher se qu'il ne faut pas
*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

C'est sans risques, c'est les préférences système -> Bureau et éco. d'écran .


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (29 Mars 2009)

Pomme dans la barre de menu, préférences système, bureau et économiseur d'écran, onglet bureau, décocher barre des menus translucide.
@+


----------



## PiebalD (30 Mars 2009)

*merci pour vos réponses c'est sympa 
ça fonctionne mais pas tout à fait de temps en temps la barre reviens blanche lol, elle revient 
je vais sur le net sinon dès qu'il n'y a plus de fenêtre ça revient transparent noir 
*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Bon tu utilises quel thème déjà ?


----------



## PiebalD (30 Mars 2009)

*Mistikoms theme dark menu bar


sayé j'ai réussi ça à était dur en fait j'ai relancé magnifique et j'ai réinstallé le thème et j'ai fait un redémarrage et ça marche pour le moment ma barre reste bien noir merci d'avoir pris le temp de lire et d'essayer de m'aider
*


----------



## Footmax (1 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un connaît les logiciels utilisés pour avoir un dock ressemblant à celui de la preview d'Aqua Inspirat ? Merci.


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2009)

Est-ce que tu pourrais mettre un lien vers cette preview, stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

C'est pas un dock mais un skin pour dragthing qu'on trouve ici.


----------



## Littlebrain (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde...

Récent utilisateur de "magnifique", je suis étonné de me rendre sur le forum du site du développeur et de me retrouver face à une page qui semble inactive... : http://www.magnifiqueapp.com/forum/portal.php

Me voilà donc bien embêté pour télécharger les thèmes qui sont sensés aller avec le logiciel.

Quelqu'un a une piste, pour télécharger les thèmes ailleurs, ou sur la remise en ligne du forum ?

Merci


----------



## marctiger (30 Novembre 2009)

Il est apparemment en maintenance, il faudra repasser plus tard ou contacter l'admin.


----------



## Littlebrain (30 Novembre 2009)

Grrrr :hein:

Enfin, merci quand même pour ta réponse...


----------



## marctiger (30 Novembre 2009)

Mais de rien.


----------

